# Subprime Car Loans Crisis



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Could this Car Loan Crisis provide an opportunity for Tesla, Boring Company and/or other EV startups to accelerate the advent of electric transport even faster? Would a bubble burst force traditional automakers into bankruptcy? Would it cause the rise of the economy EV market segment?





Maybe there's a way to help struggling folks by providing them with affordable financing on a cheap and reliable EV... If I were in their shoes, I would seriously consider investing in a 3 wheeler EV such as the Electra Meccanica Solo, Sondors, Uniti, Elio E1C, and the Nobe 100.

Or for those who don't have EV charging access, maybe a cheap EV ride sharing system. Hey, does anyone want to buy an EV fleet and start a company with me?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Would a bubble burst force traditional automakers into bankruptcy?


Well, remember what happened the last time we had GM go bankrupt? Yes, it's nice to be too big to fail.


> If I were in their shoes, I would seriously consider investing in a 3 wheeler EV such as the Electra Meccanica Solo, Sondors, Uniti, Elio E1C, and the Nobe 100.


Don't consider any three-wheeled vehicle. The whole reason why those exist is because they don't have to meet automobile crash standards. They're not safe.

Ride sharing could be an alternative in cities. But in general, people who can't afford new cars should just buy used cars. In another 10 years, today's Bolts and Model 3s will be decent, inexpensive used cars. If you don't need to drive far, a used 2011-2012 Leaf is really inexpensive EV transportation today (recent sold ones on ebay).


----------

